
Ultraviolet Hubble Movie - simonebrunozzi
http://www.planetarylightshow.com/europa/prop_15424/v16-odr316bcq.html
======
aaron695
A little bit more info here

[https://twitter.com/coreyspowell/status/1210417915998167040](https://twitter.com/coreyspowell/status/1210417915998167040)

------
Jaruzel
What's the big yellow swirly thing?

~~~
_Microft
If I had to guess, I would say the source are aurorae at the north pole of
Jupiter.

According to the labels, what we see is a transit of Europa. Europa is a moon
on Jupiter and circling it clockwise. In the video, it is visibly moving from
'left' to 'right', so we are looking at the north pole (the dark spot is the
shadow, the faint circle to the bottom and right is the moon itself (this was
mixed up before, thanks to haiguise for catching it)).

Here is a what looks like to be a real color image overlayed with an UV image
in blue-ish colors:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jupiter#/media/File:Hubble_Cap...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jupiter#/media/File:Hubble_Captures_Vivid_Auroras_in_Jupiter's_Atmosphere.jpg)

Edit: it even says "Jupiter" on the label of the last image.

~~~
haiguise
The dark spot is the shadow and the faint circle is the moon.

~~~
_Microft
That would make sense, thanks for correcting me. I'll put it in the comment.

